# one reason shooting dogs is stupid....



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

you might miss and kill your husband, lol.

Seriously HOW DUMB is this WOMEN!!???? SOOOO many things wrong with this, but the pup is 8months old and tugging on a kids shirt, your husband picks up the dog and you reaction is to shoot it WHILE YOUR HUSBAND IS HOLDING IT????? Plus, its 8 months old, could an eight month old dog do that much damage? Its 8 months old, and your neighbors dog, you pick it up, and instead of calling AC to come get it or carrying the pup to their house, you shoot it??? Jeesh.

Dog at center of fatal Jackson shooting in custody | The Clarion-Ledger | clarionledger.com

Woman Shoots at Dog, Accidentally Kills Husband in Mississippi


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I also read that the owners of the dog stated that they had secured it inside the fence, so someone must have let it out. Of course, the dogs name was "Cocaine". Sounds like a really savory neighborhood.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

wow what a dummy it was a pup


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki at nine months old was intimidating enough to help my husband thwart a burglary at our home. I in no way am saying the shooting of the dog was justified, in fact I think the woman grossly overreacted...however as MamaTank said sounds like a great neighborhood...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

now now you cant judge a neighborhood by what 1 person names their dog. 

more over i think there could have been an alt. motive the woman hated her husband. seriously who fires at a dog that your spouse is holding with out wanting the husband to be injured? but i agree you shouldnt shoot a dog, especially for no reason at all.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> now now you cant judge a neighborhood by what 1 person names their dog.
> 
> more over i think there could have been an alt. motive the woman hated her husband. seriously who fires at a dog that your spouse is holding with out wanting the husband to be injured? but i agree you shouldnt shoot a dog, especially for no reason at all.


yeah....maybe she missed.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha I thought about that too, nice excuse. Especially since the first shot hit her husband am she chose to shot, again, and the pup is alive. 

I guess it could be scary but if the man picked up the pup, why not bring it home or call ac???? Shooting is the first thing she thinks of???? Derrrrrr


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is the dumbest thing I have ever read. And of course they had to point out that it was a pit bull. "pit bull made woman shoot husband, pit bull was holding a gun against womans head and told her to shoot"


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

What kind of dog was it?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> What kind of dog was it?


 a pit bull puppy


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> This is the dumbest thing I have ever read. And of course they had to point out that it was a pit bull. "pit bull made woman shoot husband, pit bull was holding a gun against womans head and told her to shoot"


hehe right! lol


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

ames said:


> Haha I thought about that too, nice excuse. Especially since the first shot hit her husband am she chose to shot, again, and the pup is alive.
> 
> I guess it could be scary but if the man picked up the pup, why not bring it home or call ac???? Shooting is the first thing she thinks of???? Derrrrrr


The first shot ht the man ? That sounds like a Monty Python skit.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Joewilly said:


> The first shot ht the man ? That sounds like a Monty Python skit.


:rofl::rofl: Your arms off!!! "No it isn't, C'mon Then!"


----------



## BlueBabies (Jul 15, 2011)

people are such idiots. If the dog was such a threat why didnt they both go inside? Why did the husband get close enough to touch a "threating" dog let alone pick it up? How far away did she shoot from that she could miss badly enough to shoot her husband in the chest with one shot and the dogs foot with the second? And why in the hell wouldnt she wait for her husband of 32 years to put the dog down and step away before firing blindly.... 1st rule of gun safety NEVER fire in the general direction of another person (unless thats what your aiming for) 

people with this amount of ignorance shouldn't be able to reproduce... Breed the best, spay the rest... i'm pretty sure i read that some where on this website... i think it should apply to people like this woman as well..


----------



## BlueBabies (Jul 15, 2011)

Police: Woman Aims At Dog, Shoots Husband - Jackson News Story - WAPT Jackson

Here is another link with a video of the dog and the owner and son of the man.


----------

